# GP100 vs Security Six



## mikiec

I'm looking at a new, to me, revolver and have decided between the Ruger GP100 or an older Security Six. Both in 357M and 4 inch barrels. These will compliment my XD45 and Defender

Please keep the discussion between these 2 models.

Opinions?

Mike


----------



## DJ Niner

I have been a huge fan of the Sec-6-series guns over the last few decades. However, when I was shopping for a good used Ruger DA .357 a year or so ago, I was told that Ruger is running out of repair parts for the old Sec-6 style guns, and once they're gone, they're gone. That, combined with the wide availability of grips and holsters for newer guns that are still in production, steered me to the newer GP series guns. They are usually a bit heavier, but I think they will also last longer and give fewer problems if you are planning on feeding them a steady diet of magnum ammo.

For me, despite a warm spot in my heart the size of Texas for those old Sec-sixes, the GP-100 seemed to make more sense. If I was only an occasional shooter, who used mostly .38 ammo, and was more prone to letting sentimentality be my guide, then I'd have gone with the finest Security-six, Speed-six, or Service-six I could find and just would have tried not to think about it breaking.

This is one of the GPs I ended up with. A 3" fixed-sight that I had grit-blasted to a non-reflective finish.


----------



## Bisley

I owned a Security Six for thirty years that I did not love, and finally swapped it for something I did love...a GP-100.

There is nothing wrong with the Security Six, but I just didn't shoot mine very well for some reason. Nothing I did to it made the trigger feel good to me. The GP-100, however, fits me like a glove, after adding a set of oversized Pachmayr "Goodyear' grips. It loves my hot and heavy reloads, and has a nice smooth double-action trigger...not light, but very smooth.


----------



## TOF

I also went with a 4" GP100. No regrets.


----------



## mikiec

Thanks guys...

As much as I would like to get a new GP100 I have opted for a used Security Six. The gun has been checked out by a gun smith and he gives it an A+ in condition.

It came with Holster, 400 rnds and 2 speed loaders.
Mike


----------



## DJ Niner

Great choice; here's hoping it gives you a long service life! Those might be the best 4" carry guns in that caliber, of ANY brand.


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. Safe shooting.


----------



## Baldy

I have owned both and still have 2 old Security-Sixes. The SS is like the grand father of the GP-100 and the SP-101. All three are great guns and you should be well pleased with your choice. Good luck.


----------



## RUT

>>This is one of the GPs I ended up with. A 3" fixed-sight<<

This is high on my list of "wants", but there aren't too many used ones to be had. I'm close to buying a new one, but can't stand the goofy rubber grips that now come on them. So, I'm in the process of putting together a set of the original wood/rubber types in anticipation of purchase.


----------



## mikiec

I'm neglectful in not posting a pic of my, new to me, security 6.










Mike


----------



## Frank45

I thought this information is taken from" The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Guns" by Will Fowler, Anthony North, Charles Stronge & Patric Sweeney would be informative.

The Security Six was first produced in 1968 for military & police use. The lock mechanism was inserted through the bottom of the frame. this allowed for solid-frame sidewalls. The Ruger transfer bar mechanism & loading-gate interlock were designed to prvide security against accidental discharge. It's weight unloaded is 33.5oz.
The GP-100 was introduced in 1986, it is a medium sized frame revolver that replace the Security Six & Police Service Six. It incorporated many improvements. It is double action with swing out cylinder and fitted with a dual-cylinder crane lock,operated by a pushbutton. The trigger mechanism is easily removable for maintenance. There was an option for either fixed or adjustable sights. Unloaded it weighs 42oz.
I bought my 4" GP100 in 1986 and still use it. It has to be my all time favorite.


----------



## DJ Niner

mikiec said:


> I'm neglectful in not posting a pic of my, new to me, security 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Sweet! You even got the nicer grips! :smt023

CDNN has some rubber grips for cheap, just in case you want to keep the wood ones in good shape.
I have a set of these squirreled-away just in case I end up with another Sec-Six:

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/rubsecsixsqu.html

They fit my medium-sized hand like they were made for it.

However, I wouldn't recommend CDNN for wood handgun grips. One time I got a mis-matched pair (left and right sides didn't line up), and another time there was a pair that wouldn't allow the revolver to be thumb-cocked (grips too big for that model's target hammer, even though they fit the frame).


----------



## skippy783

I put a set of Hogue Monogrips on my dad's Sec Six when I had to it take to the range and to deer hunt with. I loved them because they definately reduced the recoil as opposed to the wooden grips.

Dont get me wrong, I by far love the look of the wood grips, but they were extremely uncomfortable for me to shoot.


----------



## SuperRuger

*Best Choice*

From what i can gather the story of the Security Six was a rushed model by Ruger to have a competative revolver for law enforcement that S&W dominated. This is why the Sec 6 is known for one of the worst triggers ever because it was so stiff and uncomfortable to fire in DA. I read where it has been refered to as a SA revolver with DA capabilities. However as far as the quality of the guns themselves they were known for being solid as a rock and there is a story of a range in Oregon i believe where a Sec 6 used as the house gun has had an estimated 1.4 million rounds fired thru it and other than some spring replacement and cleaning, the gun has never had a failure or needed major repair. The gun is still used as a house gun and is still accurate. I have never personally fired one but that is what i understand about the Sec 6. As far as the GP100 goes even those that aren't nessesarily Ruger fans will say that the GP100 is probably the best 357 mag revolver you can have in your hand. I personaly own the SRH in 454 Casull 7.5" and i plan on my next gun being a GP100 and if it is anywhere near the quality and feel of it then you simply can't go wrong. I am a huge Ruger fan and i believe that when you consider price versus quality Ruger is the best deal in handguns. Good Luck and good choice. :smt023


----------



## Teuthis

The GP-100 has the latest metalurgy, technology and it is a strong, superior revolver. There should be no question that it is the better choice. Sure the old revolvers are nice, and some people dote on them. But a revolver is a weapon and when you can get something better, get it.


----------



## Baldy

Here's a link to a little of the history of the Security-Six. :smt1099
Ruger Security Six 357 Double Action Revolver - Review Profile of Ruger Security Six 357 Double Action Revolver

Now I will go and dote on the two I have in my safe. :smt083


----------

